# το τι ην είναι = the essence, to ti en einai



## nickel (Jan 6, 2010)

_τὸ τί ἦν εἶναι_ = *to ti en einai*, the essence, quod quid erat esse, what a thing was to be
Ιδίως «το τι ην είναι του πράγματος», the essence of the thing.


Όρος του Αριστοτέλη, που με οδήγησε εδώ.

(Μην ανησυχείτε. Ερώτηση εκτός φόρουμ απαντώ.)


----------

